# QSI adds the RDC-3 sound to their list and it great



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

QSI add the RDC sound to their sound selection. I loaded it to my Aristo RDC-3 and it works great. Really makes the model pop, even at idle it sounds so cool. Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, was announced on the RDC thread already! 

You may want to increase the diesel volume and the bell.... CV 52.... 

I've been contacted by QSI, they are going to correct the low volume, and also the Alco shutdown sound in the shutdown "sequence".. 

Will announce on the RDC thread when I get the updated firmware. 

Regards, Greg


----------

